# Bill's Classic Board Cut



## Tex-Shooter

I keep having shooters ask for diminions of my classic board cut, so here it is. The drawing is not to scale as I have tweaked the diminions a couple of times. here also is a picture of the finished product. -- Tex


----------



## hawk2009

Nice slingshot Tex to technical for me though, I just fold the paper in half draw half of the slingshot from the fold cut out and open it up both sides are equal.


----------



## philly

Bill, do you still sell them?
Phil


----------



## mr.joel

Tex-Shooter said:


> I keep having shooters ask for diminions of my classic board cut, so here it is. The drawing is not to scale as I have tweaked the diminions a couple of times. here also is a picture of the finished product. -- Tex


Thanks Tex. I hope I wasn't being a pest asking for them. It's a fantastic pattern and as simple it it looks it sent me scratching my head...I'm a bit of a perfectionist and it's nice to have the actual specs. It's very good also for beginners, the wide forks are not intimidating to the uninitiated, very user friendly. I plan on having made a few extras for informal shoots with buddies who aren't into slingshots...yet. I'll post them when finished.


----------



## harpersgrace

You just cant beat a classic


----------



## USASlingshot

Yes, it looks fantastic yet origional


----------



## pelleteer

Cool, Tex. Thanks!







At 6.5" OAL and 2.5" between prongs, it's a bit smaller than I imagined (even though I've seen images of you holding/shooting that style).


----------



## mr.joel

yet I don't see a thickness stated, is that 1" or 3/4"? In your board cut slingshot video the look thicker than I had imagined, but that might have been an optical illusion.


----------



## mr.joel

mr.joel said:


> yet I don't see a thickness stated for the wood used in the pattern, is that 1" or 3/4"?


----------



## ZDP-189

That's a wonderful board cut design and Bill's very generous for providing it in this way.

The design's greatest strength is its' strength! By maximising the cross sectional area where the grain is weakest, it is much less likely to break under load.


----------



## dgui

Looks like something a Texas Ranger might bring along with him just in case he spys out a Rattle Snake.


----------



## mr.joel

dgui said:


> Looks like something a Texas Ranger might bring along with him just in case he spys out a Rattle Snake.


The "Tin Star"


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It is 3/4 inch thick. The last two that I made, I changed the overall to 6 1/4 inches. I don't how well I will like it though, as I cannot shoot right now because of a physical problem. Thanks ZDP for recognizing the design for what it is. Few have noticed that. I always use a hard finish that soaks into the wood to strengthen the extreme fibers also. Of course Baltic birch will make them even stronger. In 2004 I made about a dozen with Baltic birch. I like Rock Maple for an un-laminated wood for a board cut. -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel

Well, I certainly hope my replicas get your endorsement. I have been anxiously awaiting the magic number on the width, I want it to be authentic Tex as possible(even though it really can't be). Thanks again for this super strong, top shelf, utterly righteous pattern. They wouldn't have been the same without this. I reckon these pics deserve a spot in the gallery, a respected proven tool with future historical significance.


----------



## Sam

Super strong, yet deceptively simple - I like it!


----------



## Martin

I really like this design, its simple and robust.
Martin


----------



## mr.joel

Tex-Shooter said:


> It is 3/4 inch thick. The last two that I made, I changed the overall to 6 1/4 inches. I don't how well I will like it though, as I cannot shoot right now because of a physical problem. Thanks ZDP for recognizing the design for what it is. Few have noticed that. I always use a hard finish that soaks into the wood to strengthen the extreme fibers also. Of course Baltic birch will make them even stronger. In 2004 I made about a dozen with Baltic birch. I like Rock Maple for an un-laminated wood for a board cut. -- Tex


There are 2 finger grooves on one side of the forks, is that correct? Are they the same or are they different? Sorry to be so fussy but I want this right..ya know what I mean?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The edges are routed perfectly round and I stop the router about 1/2 inches from the band groove (refer to finished picture above). This allows for a finger stop there. Usually I change where I stop the router a little differently on the back side for me, because when I shoot left handed my grip is a little different. Don't ask me why as I don't know. -- Tex


----------



## mxred91

I recently ordered some of Bill's bandsets and a sheet of his latex. So I thought I should make one of his boardcuts for these bands. I looked up this thread and drew a pattern in CAD to Bill's dimensions. I thought someone else may want a full size pattern of Bill's design, so here is a link:

http://www.4shared.c..._slingshot.html

Print it out from Adobe Reader, full size no scaling. I did shorten it to 6" as Bill mentioned in his responses above. I am starting mine this morning on my last chunk of Zebrawood, pic below.
Chuck S.


----------



## mxred91

About 2 hours later, here it is ready for finish sanding. This shape is really cool. Locks into your hand very nicely.
Chuck S.


----------



## jmplsnt

Beautiful slingshot mxred and a fitting tribute to one of the Slingshot Gods. Putting his bands on it makes it all the better.


----------



## lucifer93

I second that, beautiful slingshot mxred. I love the Zebra Wood and all of Bill's designs are classics


----------



## mxred91

Sure seems like a really good design. If Bill likes it I am sure it is very good. I added a Lone Star medallion as a tribute to the Texas origin of the design. I will post a thread when done. I just sent the money order Friday so it will be a while until I get the bands. I am anxious to try it out.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Looks Great and Is still my favorite board cut! It just seems to feel right in my hand! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## mxred91

Bill I am totally impressed with how it fits my hand. Can't wait to get it completed, but still apply layers of finish. I am anxious to shoot it. I have a set of temporary bands made up, and when I get your bands I will change them out.
Chuck S.

Here it is so far...


----------



## Dayhiker

Red, that's really great. I love your work.


----------



## The Gopher

zebrawood is stunning, lots of bow risers use it, great work!


----------



## Northerner

Very nice. I like the way you left the 3-radius bottom on the throat.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## mxred91

Thanks DH and Gopher. Northerner, I agree Bill's design with the 3 radii is cool, and really functional in that it increases the strength by maximizing the available grain. I could not fully appreciate this design until I had it in hand, WOW. If anyone has a vague interest I suggest you make one, you will not be disappointed. I applied the last coat of finish today, and started another in black walnut (I have so many bow scraps). Bill left a message today (Tuesday)saying he is shipping my bands, I sent a money order last Friday by mail, that is pretty fast. Bill has been great to deal with, very responsive, and his prices are very reasonable.


----------

